# Uh oh Conor Nate 2 is looking real now. At 170lbs again



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...iaz-2-contracts-reportedly-issued-for-ufc-200

Failwani/Shillwani is reporting contracts have been issued. Conor wants it at 170 because he had 10 pints before he got in the ring, and he wants to prove that if he only has 5 pints instead he can beat Nate. 

Poor old Frankenroid is wishing he trained a bit smarter instead of kicking walls like Tong Po to break his foot, as his payday disappears without a trace. 

The only thing I feel sorry for if this happens is Nate's lead leg. Surely the gameplan will be to destroy that and go to the body....


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I just don't know why they want to do it at 170 again. Nate's not a 170lbs fighter. At least at 155lbs it would be relevant for the division. Conor sure as hell isn't staying at 170 and fighting real 170lbers, but he could be competitive at 155.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> I just don't know why they want to do it at 170 again. Nate's not a 170lbs fighter. At least at 155lbs it would be relevant for the division. Conor sure as hell isn't staying at 170 and fighting real 170lbers, but he could be competitive at 155.


Pride my friend, Pride. 

I'm hoping it doesn't come before a fall. 

Still though even if he loses, it will be so much fun enjoying the bitterness of the detractors that he still has the FW belt. Frankie fans will actually implode!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Pride my friend, Pride.
> 
> I'm hoping it doesn't come before a fall.
> 
> Still though even if he loses, it will be so much fun enjoying the bitterness of the detractors that he still has the FW belt. Frankie fans will actually implode!


A part of me feels this fight is silly, but another part does respect the fact he wants a run back with all the original handicaps in place.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Yep, it must be pride. Didn't make sense then and doesn't make too much sense now. Down the line Conor is gonna have a helluve time cutting back to 145 again. That's what worries me. GSP once mentioned why he never wanted to moonlight at a heavier weight class alluding to RJJ's decline after he won the LHW belt against Ruiz. His timing and reflexes looked very off. 

I still wish Conor would have given Nate the finger before going out as a last act of defiance rather than tap.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> A part of me feels this fight is silly, but another part does respect the fact he wants a run back with all the original handicaps in place.


If he can win the rematch, the loss will be a distant memory on the legacy. And it will open up the GSP fight which would be mega mega bucks. He's got stones that is for sure. 

It may be the most intense fight ever in the UFC, for me it will be at least.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> If he can win the rematch, the loss will be a distant memory on the legacy. And it will open up the GSP fight which would be mega mega bucks. He's got stones that is for sure.
> 
> It may be the most intense fight ever in the UFC, for me it will be at least.


It's a ballsy move. Can't argue that.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Down the line Conor is gonna have a helluve time cutting back to 145 again. .


I think we'll be looking at a Cody style blood donation to drop the last pound or 2!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Urgh. Stupid rematch, stupid weight class, stupid lack of 145 fight and stupid Don being on the stupid stupid people side of McGregor fans.

STUPID!


----------



## MMAexamined (May 11, 2015)

not sure if Conor has something in his sleeve or it's just pride and stupidity. Everyone has limits, we'll see where Conor limits are


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

If this fight is at ufc 200, instead of ordering this ppv like I originally planned, I'll just stream it from "free" sources.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Was obvious this was the fight. 

Im happy for Nate to get a rematch with a full camp.

Cant wait.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

The stomach twisting aspect of this rematch will be Conor fans saying Nate Diaz won't deserve a rubber match if he loses this next one...


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

I think he is trying to restore his belief. When you win 15 in a row im sure you always want to rematch who you lose to. He probably feels like his mistaked cost him the fight

To be fair almost all fighters do this. I guess we will find out if he is right or not


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Maybe he will come with the Condit this time.

Tap leg move. Tap leg move. Some spinning shit. Tap leg move.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Who am I kidding I'm pissed off about this but i'm 1000000% tuning in to watch it. I wonder what the odds will look like. If Nate is the underdog again then I'm loading up.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> Who am I kidding I'm pissed off about this but i'm 1000000% tuning in to watch it. I wonder what the odds will look like. If Nate is the underdog again then I'm loading up.


I would imagine Conor will open as the favorite. Maybe only slight to moderate though.

I will predict Conor -150


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Glad to see Nate getting another big payday. 

Unless Conor works like crazy on legkicks and cardio I just don't see how he ever beats Nate. Nate took his best shots and was never even wobbled once. The only punch that seemed to cause any discomfort was a body punch. Nate with a full camp to spar should take less damage anyways. Anything can happen but I favor Nate just based on his granite chin and stamina.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nate's not just getting another payday, he's getting the exposure of headlining UFC 200. Who would have thought Nate would be in this position a year ago? I have my reservations about his fight, but I'll definitely be tuning in.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Conor has to be ready to go an entire five rounds. I see a smarter fight lasting til the 4th and the same scenario can happen again UNLESS he focuses on targeting the lead leg. I said it before. Go with the Condit plan. The Diaz bros don't care, they'll stand and bang. Nick Diaz went toe to toe against Anderson...which is crazy! That has a trickle effect on his little bro. They're identical in everything pretty much. Same style, same trash talk, same demeanor, and same love for weed. Heck they both have the same customized bongs...lolz. 

He doesn't have the top game that Guida or RDA has. So once again I think it's better at 155. Conor is quicker and doesn't carry as much weight. It's amazing how much those pounds slow you down w/ BJ being an example. He always won every first round at ww; Diaz, Fitch, Hughes x 3, GSP I even, then he gasses hard. At 155 BJ looked very solid cardio wise. 

I want Conor to win, but I'm realistic. I don't like 170. There was a statistic a long time ago that I read intently. Most taller fighters usually beat the shorter ones if we're talking about relatively even skill sets. Same goes with the age (young vs old) as well. Ones who got knocked out previously usually lose subsequent ones, etc...etc. This was a statistic compiled over a long duration. 

Here's what I see. Conor using movement to conserve energy then scoring points. If he can do this til the 4th then I see him pouring it on in the championship rounds to sway the judges and make it fan friendly too. He CAN NOT go head hunting and expend his energy again...cuz it'll be the same results.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I would imagine Conor will open as the favorite. Maybe only slight to moderate though.
> 
> I will predict Conor -150


Yeah Nate will probably be evens and Conor will be 5/6 or 4/6. But thats the bookies protecting themselves. Nate should probably be the slight favourite.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

VolcomX311 said:


> I just don't know why they want to do it at 170 again. Nate's not a 170lbs fighter. At least at 155lbs it would be relevant for the division. Conor sure as hell isn't staying at 170 and fighting real 170lbers, but he could be competitive at 155.


Because if he loses to Nate at 155 the RDA fight is no longer on the table. With a loss at 170 it can still be marketed to idiots.

Saying the handicaps are in place is insane, Conor wasn't the one with the handicap, Nate was.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sports_Nerd said:


> VolcomX311 said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't know why they want to do it at 170 again. Nate's not a 170lbs fighter. At least at 155lbs it would be relevant for the division. Conor sure as hell isn't staying at 170 and fighting real 170lbers, but he could be competitive at 155.
> ...


Wow I found someone who gets it!

Yea 170 is to protect if he loses. Built in excuse again. If he ran back to 145 and made a hard cut for 200 and loat to frankie that hurts his stock much more.

And yes......we have a bunch of people here flipping not cutting and being in 2 belt camp championship form into a handicap. When the guy he fought had flab....no camp....and was slower himself. Ita hilarious how that whole situation was spun so easily into Conor being at a disadvantage.

His fans would have predicted Conor waxing Nate at 155 fill camp. Conor gets him off a mexican boat on 10 day notice and all of a sudden Nate has the advantage.......hahaha......of course this was all claimed after he beat down Conor.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

A lot of people think he should do the Condit thing, but McGregor is way too assertive for that kind of fight. Not to mention McGregor can't really take advantage of length like Condit almost always can. I think he should do the RDA thing. Beat up Nate's leg and look to disrupt his rhythm. The tough part is Diaz showed he can eat Conor's best shots, and if we are talking about a 5 round fight I gotta think Diaz will score enough for the win on volume. He also showed his power is good enough to rock Conor so that adds another layer to the fight.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Wow I found someone who gets it!
> 
> Yea 170 is to protect if he loses. Built in excuse again. If he ran back to 145 and made a hard cut for 200 and loat to frankie that hurts his stock much more.
> 
> ...


And what happens if he wins? Its nonsense they are making this fight to protect him. Give me a break, been hearing that sh*t because one time he fought Denis Siver when he wanted to stay active. Protected him by giving him mendez and Aldo...and Diaz
The UFC don't protect anyone ever. They didn't protect Sage, they didn't protect Ronda, and they most certainly don't protect Conor.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> And what happens if he wins? Its nonsense they are making this fight to protect him. Give me a break, been hearing that sh*t because one time he fought Denis Siver when he wanted to stay active. Protected him by giving him mendez and Aldo...and Diaz
> The UFC don't protect anyone ever. They didn't protect Sage, they didn't protect Ronda, and they most certainly don't protect Conor.


If you don't think the UFC tries to protect/prop/take biggest payday over more dangerous matchup.....then I think you are delusional. Has happened a lot. Of course everyone ends up fighting all guys if they are winning.

You are being all defensive it is funny. You are acting like I am saying he is a sham. He isn't. He is the best 145 in the world....

They didn't protect sage? hahahahahah Oh

Ronda we, and they thought she needed to protection vs. the sad women's division. She already beat down the #2 in Strikeforce.....there was nothing to protect from.

You are all riled up you don't even read....hahahaha.....you are acting like I said Conor has been protected his whole career. Um no, I simply said taking this fight at 170 still leaves the door open for 155 and 145. If he goes down and loses to Edgar then he is screwed. They allow more huge money matchups by doing this one now....at 170.

Take a chill pill, read my posts, then respond. The butt touch you and Clyde have embraced in over the past month has really started to make you post like him by putting words in people's mouths.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Wow I found someone who gets it!
> 
> *Yea 170 is to protect if he loses*. Built in excuse again. If he ran back to 145 and made a hard cut for 200 and loat to frankie that hurts his stock much more.
> 
> .





jonnyg4508 said:


> If you don't think the UFC tries to protect/prop/take biggest payday over more dangerous matchup.....then I think you are delusional. Has happened a lot. Of course everyone ends up fighting all guys if they are winning.
> 
> You are being all defensive it is funny. You are acting like I am saying he is a sham. He isn't. He is the best 145 in the world....
> 
> ...


Look I know growing up in stockton you only ever get to read at a maximum 4th grade level, but seemingly you've learned how to write, and Im just reading what your writing. 

To say the UFC is putting on Conor vs Nate 2 because its the money fight is quite a clear statement, and yes that makes sense but its not what you said is it? Look above to the dark black area which means "Bold" where you say something completely different. 

So your of the school that you say one thing, but mean something completely different fair enough, but don't expect the rest of us to be on that wavelength! 

And so the UFC protected Sage did they, the let him in the ring with strep throat at a higher weight class, 6 weeks after his previous fight against a very experienced and well rounded guy. Wonderful logic there. 

You just get a bit excited sometimes Jonny I understand that. Reduce the sugar in your diet, go get laid. Get an indica instead of a sativa!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Reduce the sugar in your diet, go get laid. Get an indica instead of a sativa!


That's just good advice for all of us :hug:


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...iaz-2-contracts-reportedly-issued-for-ufc-200
> 
> Failwani/Shillwani is reporting contracts have been issued. Conor wants it at 170 because he had 10 pints before he got in the ring, and he wants to prove that if he only has 5 pints instead he can beat Nate.
> 
> ...


Sure... this lead leg chat is not new, it was discussed before the first fight and simply did not materialize. It will not happen in the second fight.

If us lot on the internet can identify a fight-winning technique, you can bet the coaches/fighters identified it a long time before.

Nate so heavy on his lead leg, Conor has such amazing kicks...it was a typical, well rounded, soul destroying, Diaz Bro victory. Fight went everywhere, had a bit of everything, Diaz was tougher, more skilled and better conditioned, end of.

But sure, Nate has no idea where his lead leg is, so Conor's gonna win the rematch...


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Sure... this lead leg chat is not new, it was discussed before the first fight and simply did not materialize. It will not happen in the second fight.
> 
> If us lot on the internet can identify a fight-winning technique, you can bet the coaches/fighters identified it a long time before.
> 
> ...


I am honestly 50/50 on whether he'll win the rematch. Obviously when I'm talking to Jonny im 100% certain. He did attack the lead leg in the first fight and the body, then gave up and just tried winging punches which was stupid. 
Do you expect he'll make the same mistakes in the second fight as he did the first? It is likely going to be a very different fight that plays out


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> I am honestly 50/50 on whether he'll win the rematch. Obviously when I'm talking to Jonny im 100% certain. He did attack the lead leg in the first fight and the body, then gave up and just tried winging punches which was stupid.
> Do you expect he'll make the same mistakes in the second fight as he did the first? It is likely going to be a very different fight that plays out


I just expect that Conor's offense will be more 'efficient', as he puts it, but we just witnessed his more vicious offense failing... against a guy who said he purposely started slow and cold because he had no camp.

So does this mean in a rematch, we'll see a more reserved Conor fighting a less hesitant, warmed up Diaz?? If so, could be an even shorter night for the Irish cash cow.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

SM33 said:


> I just expect that Conor's offense will be more 'efficient', as he puts it, but we just witnessed his more vicious offense failing... against a guy who said he purposely started slow and cold because he had no camp.
> 
> So does this mean in a rematch, we'll see a more reserved Conor fighting a less hesitant, warmed up Diaz?? If so, could be an even shorter night for the Irish cash cow.


I would say we will see Conor fight with the same kicking game he fought Mendez with and a lot more movement. For some reason he was using those capoeira kicks instead of his spinning back kicks to the body and front kicks to the body. Those kicks plus a lot of those oblique kicks, and left hands to the body. I'm no coach but thats what I see him doing, while also doing much more cardio pre fight. 

Nate will have his full camp, what game plan will he come with, I have no idea. He might change things up expecting a very different gameplan from Conor. The fight is very very intriguing and hard to predict. Hence the bookies should have the odds very tight. Interestingly the Irish bookies who already have odds listed vs Edgar and vs Aldo for july have not listed vs Diaz odds yet.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> I would say we will see Conor fight with the same kicking game he fought Mendez with and a lot more movement. For some reason he was using those capoeira kicks instead of his spinning back kicks to the body and front kicks to the body. Those kicks plus a lot of those oblique kicks, and left hands to the body. I'm no coach but thats what I see him doing, while also doing much more cardio pre fight.
> 
> Nate will have his full camp, what game plan will he come with, I have no idea. He might change things up expecting a very different gameplan from Conor. The fight is very very intriguing and hard to predict. Hence the bookies should have the odds very tight. Interestingly the Irish bookies who already have odds listed vs Edgar and vs Aldo for july have not listed vs Diaz odds yet.


Conor used those power moves because he wanted to put on a show and felt that was his only chance. Once his body said no more to power moves, he had no game.

Conor is not going to outpoint, out-range or outsmart Diaz, if it was in his arsenal to do that, he would not have relied so much on the KO in the first fight.

A fight in which he had 100% preparation advantage...and he panicked.


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

The rematch is not legitimate. 

- If McGregor loses again, he lost in the wrong weigh class. 
- If McGregor wins he proofs he can beat one of the best in that division but he did not beat a champion anyway

That loss at 170 will hurt his legacy only if he continues to fight at that weight class. That will eventually mean he becomes a 170 guy and is meisured by that standard. Why on earth does he not pick a guy at 155 to fight against?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Conor is chasing redemption that will never come.

He may well be the first UFC champ to lose two fights before defending once and dare I say losing. 

So if Conor goes three and zero hows that for crushing your own brand, LOL. What a fool he is, even if he wins this his mental error's are biting him in the ass anyway.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> jonnyg4508 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow I found someone who gets it!
> ...


Yes protect his brand if he loses. A 145lb loss would hurt much more than losses to the same guy at 170 and gavd a built in excuse for guys like yourself.

But then you go on some rant about Siver like im saying his whole career is protected.

Right now they are doing the win win fight since he is off a loss. He loses and oh well it was at 170 he is brave to fight there. He wins and his loss is erased Nd he can fight for a belt.

Its not a bash. Its the truth. No need to cry aboit Dennis Siver.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

So, full camp Conor, ready to get the belt from the man who crushed Nate, got humiliated by this same no camp Nate Diaz and now they want to make full camp Conor (wasn't he fully camped before :confused02: ) vs FULL camp Nate Diaz and they expect to win this time... Well, there's always hope...

But reality is Nate Diaz will train for this fight like he never did before and he'll start throwing some more pies to McGregor's face and when he had enough, he knows he just needs to take the leprechaun to the ground and do nothing more than pretend he is going for a sub and the early tap will come to party.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

slapshot said:


> Conor is chasing redemption that will never come.
> 
> He may well be the first UFC champ to lose two fights before defending once and dare I say losing.
> 
> So if Conor goes three and zero hows that for crushing your own brand, LOL. What a fool he is, even if he wins this his mental error's are biting him in the ass anyway.


I dont see it that way. It is a win win almost. 

He loses:
- he is a hero for trying more fighters should be like him
-he bit off more than he could chew and is still the best 145er

He wins:
-people will erase the loss almost
-he is glorified for winning a fight 2 classes up even tho that is a lie really
-he cashes another huge fights and had Edgar, RDA 2 belts, Nate Diaz 3 all in his back pocket to cash in again and again.

I have said it since he wanted RDA.....145 is not a place for him much longer. He realizes that. He might be able to defend a time or 2 again but pretty soon I dont think he wants to make that cut again and again.

If he wins he is a hero. If he loses he gassed off weight again and is a brave guy for trying. 

Plus its the biggest fight he can take and he wants thr biggest.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Yes protect his brand if he loses. A 145lb loss would hurt much more than losses to the same guy at 170 and gavd a built in excuse for guys like yourself.
> 
> But then you go on some rant about Siver like im saying his whole career is protected.
> 
> ...


I believe your right and its a Win Win. Some people are saying a second loss destroys his whole brand, actually more people say that. 
But what your missing is that its not the UFC's choice, Conor picks who he fights, he has that power at the moment because he is bringing in the numbers. And while Nate is probably the biggest numbers fight, Conor is doing this out of Pride. We both know he can KO anyone at 145, ok Frankie might be a tough fight but Frankie should be easier to KO then Mendez or Aldo. 
People complain about the Nazi's all the time, so if I wana bring up Denis Siver of the SS (Steriod Schnitzel) I will do so.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

It's not just win/win, but as I've written in another thread, I think from UFC business perspective it's the best fight risk/reward wise they can do:

First, McGregor probably convinced them that with some adjustment and a bit more time for acclimatisation to the weight, he can beat Diaz. Secondly, a win over Diaz would mostly erase the loss in the first fight. All the excuses suddenly become valid and they'll say the loss was just due to jumping up in weight too fast - the fans will swallow it gladly. A loss would still be "two weight classes above his weight" and therefore excusable. They know this Diaz rematch will be at least as big of a money fight as the first one if not even (much) bigger. They couldn't do this rematch if he somehow lost another fight in between at a lower weight class, which now that his mystique has a crack doesn't seem so unlikely.

They probably are afraid of a Dos Anjos fight at 155, because that's too close to "his weight class" and a loss there looks quite probable now with a loss to the #5 of that division.

Edgar looks too risky as well with his possible wrestling heavy approach. 

The UFC apparently doesn't like Aldo and a loss in that rematch would be super risky. All of a sudden the 13 seconds will look like a mere fluke.

So actually, the Diaz rematch (and it beeing at 170) seems like the best option for the UFC as it leaves the most options afterwards. McGregor wins, he'll be the unstoppable superstar again and the next match will be against Dos Anjos with the possibility of GOAT formation in a two division champ ("he just beat the #5 guy and that even at a higher weight!"). McGregor loses against Diaz, ok then two weight classes were just too much, he still can legitimately fight at FW or some easier handpicked opponent at 155. In the meantime Edgar and Aldo will have to fight each other and thereby canceling out at least one big threat in the McGregor-cash-cow equation. If anyone of those two refuses to fight the other, he'll be pushed down the rankings and lose his possible title shot anyways.

So this rematch at 170 all of a sudden makes (the most) sense for the UFC.

From a "sports"-perspective of course, it does not.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd watch it again, though I think there's a bunch of fights I'd rather see McGregor in first. McGregor should be smart here and get this fight at 155 where Nate's advantages are less prominent, if he wins and people blame weight they can go a third time at 170 and Conor would have renewed confidence and a clearer path to victory.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I just don't get why it was such a handicap to fight at 168 with no weight cut, just pure in shape, healthy smiling. 

But then they want to do it again at 170. So what will his fans say before the fight.....he won't gas? He will fight "smarter" (whatever the hell that means)?

Then after if he loses was the weight too much? I don't get it. I don't think Conor believes it had anything to do with his weight, but more how he threw. 

But people thinking he will have some awesome gameplan are mistaken. WHat does Conor even do different at 145? Move a bit more? Throw more gut kicks? None of that bullshit will work vs. Nate. He had fought better kickers. Conor was using odd range and volume of kicks with guys who stayed WAAAAAY outside or guys who were T-rex and couldn't get inside but tried. He never fought that way and won vs. a guy with reach and hands. Conor's whole game is to tire/frustrate you with taxing kicks and odd timing. But how does that work vs. a guy who will be in even better shape this time....who knows and has range much more than Mendes....Siver.....a green Halloway? 

Everyone acts like Conor just has this alternate style in his pocket. I'm sure he can try something else.....me you and Nate all know he isn't going to go full Condit mode on UFC 200.....a win by kick and run would get him no where but losing fans. So really he is going to come forward, maybe kick more, Nate is going to catch a front kick and take him down or he is just going to bust threw them and box him up with the 1-2 where 145ers could not and really just fought timid in those situations. 

People act like "oh well Conor should have just fought like he used too" "like vs. Chad Mendes"......they forget Nate is not Chad Mendes. And really he fought not much different....some kicks to open it up and flow....then KO shots off counters or with a Nate like 1-2 to a unready opponent. Problem is every time Nate hit Conor he stunned him or stopped his movement....Nate gets off first, there is little way to counter with much. And he isn't going to chase a timid guy around either. 

Nate is going to stand at a perfect range and punch him in the face whether he wants to act like a ballerina, Bada Hari , or Mike Tyson. 

In my opinion, as tough as Nate is, a 1 shot ender or game changer is Conor's best method of winning. He may just have to pick his shots a little more, but still unload with the same swing. Or if he can find better defense.....but Nate 1-2s most anyone who stands with him. But maybe if Conor can slip a bit more he can open up a counter. Or try to set up a counter. Nate is tough to counter though, he knows what he is doing and sees a lot out there, gets hit but rolls with them.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I just don't get why it was such a handicap to fight at 168 with no weight cut, just pure in shape, healthy smiling.


I'd say looking at Conor's size and body type he probably had to eat alot to maintain his weight (168 was it?), naturally guys will lose weight or "Cut weight" in camp without any effort and then finish off by cutting water to make the weightclass, we were all laughing when he was talking about eating two breakfasts but I'd dare say that could do more harm than good.

I think Conor being at 155 guarantees a more physically intensive training camp and therefore should enable him to last longer than 1.5 rounds, still I don't see Nate being impacted in the same way as in his own words he doesn't have any other hobbies, he is constantly in great shape whether he has a fight lined up or not.

I see a fight at 170 going similar to the previous fight, with McGregor lasting longer but ultimately losing. At 155 I would have to give McGregor more of a chance than at 170 purely because I would expect him to be conditioned better.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

gazh said:


> I'd say looking at Conor's size and body type he probably had to eat alot to maintain his weight (168 was it?), naturally guys will lose weight or "Cut weight" in camp without any effort and then finish off by cutting water to make the weightclass, we were all laughing when he was talking about eating two breakfasts but I'd dare say that could do more harm than good.
> 
> I think Conor being at 155 guarantees a more physically intensive training camp and therefore should enable him to last longer than 1.5 rounds, still I don't see Nate being impacted in the same way as in his own words he doesn't have any other hobbies, he is constantly in great shape whether he has a fight lined up or not.
> 
> I see a fight at 170 going similar to the previous fight, with McGregor lasting longer but ultimately losing. At 155 I would have to give McGregor more of a chance than at 170 purely because I would expect him to be conditioned better.


As respectfully as I can say it, I think you are delusional about his weight.

A pro fighter looking at a championship fight is just going to stuff his face for no reason? He was fighting at 155, a championship fight vs a guy with good cardio.....so you are suggesting his diet plan was to eat whatever in the name of putting on weight.

You do realize he would have still cut to 155 right? He didn't weigh 160, learn of fighting at 170 10 days out and just junk out.....I mean how dumb would you have to be? He like other elite guys have cooks or at least people who know how to eat. Conor I am sure eats real good. He is talking about movement and mindset.....but on the side he is eating home fries and gravy with an 8 stack of hotcakes all in the same of putting on random weight? I really don't think so......

Conor weighs 168lbs. Don his biggest fan even said Conor walks around at 175-180! I don't see why cutting weight would help his cardio? He was coming in pure like he was in camp, no destroying his body. 

You are suggesting that for a possible 2 title championship fight, a fight with a killer like RDA.......that Conor's camp was based around eating a bunch and not being in great shape? When Conor was shown the week of, everyone marveled at how strong he looked. 

For years we have talked about weight cuts and diminishing returns. ANd just by the looks of it Conor's cut to 145 where he is champ is a very taxing process. Depleting yourself that much is not good....we have all agreed for years.

..........But COnor comes along and he breaks the mold. All of a sudden him not cutting huge weight actually HURT his performance. raise01:


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> As respectfully as I can say it, I think you are delusional about his weight.
> 
> A pro fighter looking at a championship fight is just going to stuff his face for no reason? He was fighting at 155, a championship fight vs a guy with good cardio.....so you are suggesting his diet plan was to eat whatever in the name of putting on weight.
> 
> ...


I think you're taking liberties with my comments here jonny (what a surprise), eating to increase your weight does not equate to eating chips and gravy. I feel confident in saying Conor would have had to make extra efforts to increase his weigh once the fight at 170 was confirmed, in doing so I'd think he would not have been able to have such a labour intensive training camp.

The facts are there for you, Conor gassed did he not? This means his cardio was not in a good place, the most obvious inclination here is he was too heavy and not prepared, too fat if you will. Also I doubt Conor has weighted 180 in his life.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> As respectfully as I can say it, I think you are delusional about his weight.
> 
> A pro fighter looking at a championship fight is just going to stuff his face for no reason? He was fighting at 155, a championship fight vs a guy with good cardio.....so you are suggesting his diet plan was to eat whatever in the name of putting on weight.
> 
> ...


Don't recall ever saying Conor was 180lbs! The most I've heard he's walked around at between camps was 174. That was when he was out on the tear in dublin every night drinking pints. 

I don't think he was doing the cardio required in the previous fight he would normally do when having to lose weight. Its only logical. He was focused on eating a lot and doing all this strength training. Portal talks about movement but much of his stuff is strength training using your own bodyweight etc. Conor was focused on putting on muscle and strength in that last 11 days to KO Nate, when he should have been doing more cardio. But hindsight is a beautiful thing, I thought he'd be able to KO nate the first time too


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I think no matter how many times he loses y'all will still be just as entertaining.

"focused on putting on muscle and strength in that last 11 days" .... what a hoot :laugh:

has Conor McGregor said anything about his performance? His excuse has got to be better than his followers.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I think no matter how many times he loses y'all will still be just as entertaining.
> 
> "focused on putting on muscle and strength in that last 11 days" .... what a hoot :laugh:
> 
> has Conor McGregor said anything about his performance? His excuse has got to be better than his followers.


Just look at the training videos he put out in that time all strength and power related routines apart from the frisbie games!


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Just look at the training videos he put out in that time all strength and power related routines apart from the frisbie games!


Because you can pack so much muscle in 11 days when you're already jacked...


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> Because you can pack so much muscle in 11 days when you're already jacked...


I reckon you could pack on quite a bit if you ate like 200g of protein a day and trained the right way for 11 days


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> I reckon you could pack on quite a bit if you ate like 200g of protein a day and trained the right way for 11 days


Maybe if you're a brand new beginner.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Maybe if you're a brand new beginner.


What if you were whippet thin like him? His waste is almost non existent.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I think no matter how many times he loses y'all will still be just as entertaining.
> 
> "focused on putting on muscle and strength in that last 11 days" .... what a hoot
> 
> ...


Not like backing you gives me much credit....lol

But i dont know where to start with th3se guys. They really think he was packing on lbs for this fight. This is getting beyond bizarre......

He hardly makes 145 yet he wanted to transform himself for a 155 fight. Then when he got word of the strongest man on earth otherwise known as Nate Diaz....he decided he was going to "pack" on some more muscle in 10 days! 

I dont know whether to laugh or shake my head or both.

Conor Mcgregor looked like a solid built guy......guess what? Because he wasnt cutting weight!

He weighed 168.....prettt much what we thought a fit Conor would weigh....

How come Nate's extra weight didnt hinder him? I mean of course we are talking in double standards so I guess that is of no concern.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> What if you were whippet thin like him? His waste is almost non existent.


Maybe with some kind of new designer supersteroids. (With McGregor you never know...)

The workout you'd have to do to make significant gains at his athletic level would put so much stress on the muscles that you'd have to have about 72h (=3 days) resting phases until full recovery that means from those 11 days are only 8 available for that kind of training. You'd split between muscle groups leaving 2-3 workout days per muscle group.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> Maybe with some kind of new designer supersteroids. (With McGregor you never know...)
> 
> The workout you'd have to do to make significant gains at his athletic level would put so much stress on the muscles that you'd have to have about 72h (=3 days) resting phases until full recovery that means from those 11 days are only 8 available for that kind of training. You'd split between muscle groups leaving 2-3 workout days per muscle group.


An average human can put on half a pound of muscle a week. So with proper nutrition and working his arms and shoulders, Conor could easily have put on a lb of muscle. His arms look a good bit bigger then normal if you ask me, and a lb of solid muscle, is a lb of solid muscle. I mean I know Jonny and Oldfan are scientists from the planet Zoob and know all of these things, but there is evidence out there on the other planets!


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Video here caught between UFC on Fox1 commercials - Nate tells Bisping and Florian that he wants the fight at 155 because he's sick of hearing the excuses.

http://www.bjpenn.com/mma-news/vide...ssing-conor-mcgregor-rematch-in-leaked-video/


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

Spite said:


> Video here caught between UFC on Fox1 commercials - Nate tells Bisping and Florian that he wants the fight at 155 because he's sick of hearing the excuses.
> 
> http://www.bjpenn.com/mma-news/vide...ssing-conor-mcgregor-rematch-in-leaked-video/



He is saying exactly how it is, every one in the media jumped on the 2 weight classes bandwagon.

Incidentally had the thought earlier, that McGregor could have been fighting injured which is why he wants a rematch. I mention this because when one doesn't knowthe truth one can't rule out any reason.


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BDX7QseLzpj/

From Conor's instagram.. Maybe this is hint that his is fighting Aldo..


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> His waste is almost non existent.


No. He's full of it. Like you.

I really want to ask you what having a slim* waist *has to do with gaining muscle but I'm trying very hard to stop laughing at you and making fun of you. I don't think your answer is going to help. :hug:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

oldfan said:


> No. He's full of it. Like you.
> 
> I really want to ask you what having a slim* waist *has to do with gaining muscle but I'm trying very hard to stop laughing at you and making fun of you. I don't think your answer is going to help. :hug:


Yes full of raw natural testosterone, the stuff the Soldier of God could only dream about! 
Clearly what I meant was by being thin its not hard to put on a bit of muscle, but then I have been telling you to get the new bifocals and stop donating all your money to the Bernie Sanders campaign. 
But I suppose you weren't donating to Lyin Ted' so there is some saving grace!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Why did Nate's extra weight not hurt his performance? Or did it?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Why did Nate's extra weight not hurt his performance? Or did it?


I think more than that, the lack of proper sparring and fight training hurt his performance, like he said in the post fight interview, he had to start slow, it took him a while to get his timing down.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Why did Nate's extra weight not hurt his performance? Or did it?


because in leprechaun land that flab around Nate's waist added to his already inhuman power and endurance but the whopping 1lb of muscle that Conor McGregor supposedly packed on in the last week  completely sapped the strength and will of the otherwise clearly superior CHAMPION. 


They got to do better than this or I don't know if I can keep using his proper name.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I have no problem with this whatsoever. It's an exciting match up and the shit talking is going to be amazing. All of you goobers acting like you're not interested are just lying to yourselves.

Also he's hardly holding up the division when you compare him to the last champ. If Aldo were champion, we wouldn't even get another title match until 2017 so I don't see the difference. 

That being said, it should be at 155. 170 is pretty goofy.


----------



## Pillowhands (Mar 10, 2012)

I want to see them fight,but I want to see them in the weight class they belong-LW.
None of these two will make a run in WW after the fight anyway.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

AlphaDawg said:


> Also he's hardly holding up the division when you compare him to the last champ. If Aldo were champion, we wouldn't even get another title match until 2017 so I don't see the difference.


Aldo got injured. That is the difference. Conor did hold the division before, but it was understandable because he was going after making history and holding two belts, but now, an instant rematch in a crazy WW division against a LW that is't ranked at WW is the definition of holding up the division. He should be facing Frankie Edgar.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

IMO the logical reason why Conor gassed isn't that he put on 0.3 pounds more muscle for the fight. Also not cutting weight would add cardio, not take it away. The reason he gassed would be that Nate is extremely durable and Conor tried too hard to put him away with haymakers & that Nate hit him with some shots that took alot out of him. Holy crap the Conor-train is more delusional than any bunch of what ever fans I've seen in MMA before. It's even worse than when Chael Sonnens fans said he would outwrestle Lesnar.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> IMO the logical reason why Conor gassed isn't that he put on 0.3 pounds more muscle for the fight. Also not cutting weight would add cardio, not take it away. The reason he gassed would be that Nate is extremely durable and Conor tried too hard to put him away with haymakers & that Nate hit him with some shots that took alot out of him. Holy crap the Conor-train is more delusional than any bunch of what ever fans I've seen in MMA before. It's even worse than when Chael Sonnens fans said he would outwrestle Lesnar.


Not cutting weight would add cardio, how do you figure that? 

My point about focusing on putting on muscle and strength was not about how much muscle he put on and it would slow him down, how the men from planet zoob twisted it, but that he was focused on that and eating instead of cutting and running which is what he usually does pre fight. 
If a guy is out running 5 miles plus a day in order to cut weight, that can only have a positive effect on his cardio.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Not cutting weight would add cardio, how do you figure that?
> 
> My point about focusing on putting on muscle and strength was not about how much muscle he put on and it would slow him down, how the men from planet zoob twisted it, but that he was focused on that and eating instead of cutting and running which is what he usually does pre fight.
> If a guy is out running 5 miles plus a day in order to cut weight, that can only have a positive effect on his cardio.


I mean since he walks around at 175 I don't see it as an issue, I doubt he focused that much on putting on weight. Sure running alot will increase your cardio but what I meant was cutting alot of weight in water (wich is what most fighters do) tends to have a bad effect on cardio, while the fighters who fight closer to their natural weight like Frankie Edgar, never really have that problem. ofcourse it has to do with a bunch of other factors as well. 
Still even you the most hardcore of Conorfans must agree that my theory of him trying to put Nate way too hard, and getting hit with cardio-zapping strikes are more than likely the reason to why Conor gassed?


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> I mean since he walks around at 175 I don't see it as an issue, I doubt he focused that much on putting on weight. Sure running alot will increase your cardio but what I meant was cutting alot of weight in water (wich is what most fighters do) tends to have a bad effect on cardio, while the fighters who fight closer to their natural weight like Frankie Edgar, never really have that problem. ofcourse it has to do with a bunch of other factors as well.
> Still even you the most hardcore of Conorfans must agree that my theory of him trying to put Nate way too hard, and getting hit with cardio-zapping strikes are more than likely the reason to why Conor gassed?


Sure I said the same thing. You cant go throwing bombs for that long and not run out of steam even against a punch bag. But I think his last week of preparation he got that wrong as well. He got a lot of things wrong for the fight I reckon. Gameplan, preparation all stemming from the over confidence.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Wasn't McGregor the guy who constantly mocked other fighters for not training smart¿


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> Wasn't McGregor the guy who constantly mocked other fighters for not training smart¿


Sparring hard and pulling out of fights because of injury is not the same as gameplanning...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Don it's been obvious for a while now that you know nothing about training or weight cutting but lately you present yourself as someone who has never exercised in your life. either that or you're doing the keyboard warrior version of sticking your fingers in your ears and shouting lalalalalalalalalalalala whenever confronted with reality.

Here's Nick Diaz explaining reality to dummies. the problem with dummies is that they're dumb.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Don it's been obvious for a while now that you know nothing about training or weight cutting but lately you present yourself as someone who has never exercised in your life. either that or you're doing the keyboard warrior version of sticking your fingers in your ears and shouting lalalalalalalalalalalala whenever confronted with reality.
> 
> Here's Nick Diaz explaining reality to dummies. the problem with dummies is that they're dumb.


Yeah whatever, I've been training almost 20 years Mr. King Troll. My point at the start was he focused on strength training instead of cardio for the last weeks of training. Fairly simple to understand. You turned that into, 'you can't put on any muscle in a week', as to which I pointed out you can albeit not that much. But you could add an inch to your arms if you wanted to. 
I didn't say the extra muscle slowed him down, simply that training strength instead of cardio for 11 days is not going to help your cardio its going to hinder it. Running 5 miles+ a day to cut weight greatly helps cardio. Thats not really rocket science or very hard to understand is it? But when it comes to this subject you troll 100% of the time and laugh at any serious points anyway....so there is no debate to be had really


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

No there really is no debate. 
Conor McGregor gassed because he wasn't smart enough to prepare properly.
Conor Mcgregor lost because Nate Diaz is a better fighter.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

oldfan said:


> No there really is no debate.
> Conor McGregor gassed because he didn't prepare properly.
> Conor Mcgregor lost because Nate Diaz was the better fighter that night


Yes Agreed.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I thought he lost because he got choked, silly me.

Conor was in peak condition






seems like most of you are incorrect


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm confused about what the excuses are supposed to be. "I gassed"..."He was too big". Do these things change ANYTHING? This means Nate could use his size to his advantage and Nate was the better conditioned fighter. There are TONNES of fighters who use a size advantage and it's never an excuse. Conor gets dissed for fighting midgets all the time apparently.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

So, we conclude "not training smart" (Conor) is worse than "not training at all" (Nate), LOL. 
Conor fans have really reached the bottom of the well, but keep on digging excuses. :laugh:


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

"Everyone loves a comeback story." "It's way more interesting".

Not entirely sure about the above.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Sparring hard and pulling out of fights because of injury is not the same as gameplanning...


Sparring hard is closer to a real fight and therefore prepares you better for the real fight as long as you don't get injured. Of course the risk of getting injured is pretty high, because it's closer to a real fight. So there are risks and rewards of hard sparring. It's gambling whether you want to take the risk for the reward or not.

According to you, McGregor chose to focus on putting on muscle instead of working on cardio. It was a gamble as well.

Anyways, if the 7 days of training focus between putting muscle or doing cardio before your fight determine whether you win the fight or not, then there is something wrong with your fight training camp those 3-4 months leading up to the fight and the 10-20 years of general training before that.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> Sparring hard is closer to a real fight and therefore prepares you better for the real fight as long as you don't get injured. Of course the risk of getting injured is pretty high, because it's closer to a real fight. So there are risks and rewards of hard sparring. It's gambling whether you want to take the risk for the reward or not.
> 
> According to you, McGregor chose to focus on putting on muscle instead of working on cardio. It was a gamble as well.
> 
> Anyways, if the 7 days of training focus between putting muscle or doing cardio before your fight determine whether you win the fight or not, then there is something wrong with your fight training camp those 3-4 months leading up to the fight and the 10-20 years of general training before that.


You need to factor in the change of weight class and the change of opponent to your hypothesis. 
But as to your first point sparring hard should not be done in the two weeks up to the fight. Look at Joe Duffy now, will probably never headline an event ever again because of this stupidity. RDA may never get a real payday for the rest of his career when he could have made enough money in one night to put his kids through college and a variety of other things. He talks about it not being about the money, I wonder what he'll say when his kids are faced with 50K a year college fees


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> jonnyg4508 said:
> 
> 
> > I would imagine Conor will open as the favorite. Maybe only slight to moderate though.
> ...


Conor opened at -140. Nate +110


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> RDA may never get a real payday for the rest of his career when he could have made enough money in one night to put his kids through college and a variety of other things. He talks about it not being about the money, I wonder what he'll say when his kids are faced with 50K a year college fees


Oh, my God. Lets stop talking MMA now. RDA kids going through college is the new hot topic. :laugh:

I wonder what is the degree RDA has, or the majority of the fighters.
And what about the condition of all other fighters on the roster not champions or top fighters, are you concerned with their kids not going to college also? How many posting here today have a degree and what does it matter anyway? Will his kids die if they're not going to University? Did he?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

In the start of the sonnen podcast



Lol...... "if that fights on they want me to go up a weight class.....idk if ill be able to make that weight class" -nate

Got to love that MFer. Just says it in a serious fashion and makes a point with a handful of words. I dont mind Conor as much as many around here......but I could listen to Nate over Conor all day. He is actually more hilarious and doesnt talk like he is all mighty.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Aldo got injured. That is the difference. Conor did hold the division before, but it was understandable because he was going after making history and holding two belts, but now, an instant rematch in a crazy WW division against a LW that is't ranked at WW is the definition of holding up the division. He should be facing Frankie Edgar.


How did Conor hold up the division before? Dude didn't even have the belt for 3 months yet. I can see the argument for saying the rematch will hold the division up but it's absurd to think he held it up before. Plus Edgar injured his groin and would've pulled out anyways. 

And who do you think should headline UFC 200? Edgar? The guy with some of the worst ppv buyrates in modern UFC history and the one no casuals fans even remotely care about? Yea, brilliant. Next. Aldo? The guy who would routinely do less than 200k buyrates as champion and got KO'd within seconds when people finally cared enough to watch him? Vetoed. ffs the two of them had a "super fight" and it barely scratched 300k. Meanwhile McGregor is having non title fights with barely top 5 fighters and going over a mil. 

The only big fight to make is the rematch. That's it. Ronda isn't coming back and all the other champions are scheduled or injured. Yes this is a sport but it's also a business. And this business caters to the casuals. Hardcore fans like to act as though their opinions are most important to the UFC but they're not. The casuals are. Casuals actually buy the PPVs while a lot of hardcore fans like to bitch on the internet about how bad a card is and then illegally stream it anyways that same night. Remember that time hardcore fans said they'd boycott the UFC for the Reebok deal or for when Stitch got fired? They proceeded to have their biggest year of all time. Good one. Or that time no one wanted to watch Correria vs Rousey? Nearly did a million buys. 

Simply put, they need to make money by putting on fights the people want to see, and the casuals want Diaz/McGregor II. They're going to eat that shit up.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

AlphaDawg said:


> How did Conor hold up the division before? Dude didn't even have the belt for 3 months yet. I can see the argument for saying the rematch will hold the division up but it's absurd to think he held it up before. Plus Edgar injured his groin and would've pulled out anyways.
> 
> And who do you think should headline UFC 200? Edgar? The guy with some of the worst ppv buyrates in modern UFC history and the one no casuals fans even remotely care about? Yea, brilliant. Next. Aldo? The guy who would routinely do less than 200k buyrates as champion and got KO'd within seconds when people finally cared enough to watch him? Vetoed. ffs the two of them had a "super fight" and it barely scratched 300k. Meanwhile McGregor is having non title fights with barely top 5 fighters and going over a mil.
> 
> ...


I can't disagree with you. Money is the reason for everything nowadays. Money drained from what casuals want to see. And casuals don't want to see the best fighters, they want to see the most popular talkers and those UFC hyped to the max, I get it. MMA now stands for Making Millions Arts.

PS: I still can bitch about it, though.


----------

